

First Quantum 'Entanglement' of Ions Using Microwaves - networkjester
http://www.nist.gov/pml/div688/tangle-081611.cfm

======
networkjester
I can only imagine what kind of changes are going to take place in terms of
computer security if and when quantum computers become a commercial reality.

I thought this was some pretty neat news... :)

